# cigar band art



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

I know a lot of people collect their bands, but don't end up knowing what to do with them. Here is some art that was outside of a lounge in NY that I passed by and thought was interesting. (pictures quality is not great. taken with my phone)

*first piece*









*first piece close up*









*second piece*









*third piece*


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

Reenactment when viewing this thread:
OMG...:jaw:. Thats really creati..:faint2: (saw second and third piece)..ive.

:dizzy:. Any estimates on how many bands there are in each piece?


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

Hmmm. Your guess is as good as mine. I wonder if the artist used the bands left by customers in the lounge. hahaha


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

minicooper said:


> I wonder if the artist used the bands left by customers in the lounge.


Probably not, those bands look pretty antiquated (past tensed adjectival form of antique?)

I hate not knowing something grammar related...grrr...


----------



## 41 ChevHead (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow thats alot of bands !! good idea !!


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

That looks really cool.


----------

